# Do You Know Who I Am?



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey all!

I have been in the process of building a vivarium from scratch (posts and pics to come eventually) and have slowly been amassing a bunch of plants to put in it. Anyways, I was wandering through the local Wonderbucks today and came across this really cool plant. Now, of course, like just about any popular store that sells plants in Vancouver, this plant had no labels or identifiers on it and the staff, after much head scratching, had about as much of an idea of what it was as I did! So I thought I would put it to the forum to see if anyone knows what it is. What do you think? 

Thanks very much! 

Kwazarr. 

PS It's the orangy one in the middle!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

_Chlorophytum_ x 'Fire Flash' aka _C. orchidantheroides_, _C. amaniense_, and _C. orchidastrum _ for species, and other cultivar names include 'Maderin Plant', 'Fire Glory', and 'Tangerine'. There is some confusion on it's actual species, but "Fire Flash" is the correct and (as far as I can tell) only valid cultivar of the species.

They are related to the common spider plant, but don't send out runners for the babies, instead having the babies sprout up at it's base (and it also easily produces seeds).


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Grows out, not up. It should not overwhelm the tank.


----------

